# Paris, IL -"Alexia" Black/tan YA F, euth date 6/2



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I found this dog on Dogs in Danger, she only has until 6/2/09!


Alexia










Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female
Size: Large


Shelter: Edgar County Animal Shelter
1025 N High Street
Paris, IL
Shelter dog ID: Alexia
Contact tel: 217-465-8727
Contact name: Judy Pufahl
Contact email: [email protected]

About Alexia: "Alexia came into the pound as a stray. This is one nice dog. She is not over excited, actually quite calm. She is also not a barker. The other dogs are all barking for my attention, and she just followed me around her cage to be petted."


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

beautiful girl.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bump...she only has until Tuesday.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Her time is running out. 

Can someone help her?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------

